# Just in time for Halloween!



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

My most recent creation just in time for Halloween! The topper is a gear shift knob -- the stick is partially blackened copper tubing with rubber tip.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice topper!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> Nice topper!


Thanks! Did you do something to make the pictures show up?


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

No, must be magic! Really, I did nothing.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Successfully deleted the other.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> Successfully deleted the other.


Thank you!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone else making a seasonal stick?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Got to use my Halloween stick last night as I walked the grandson around the neighborhood!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Pics?

My two were mutant ninja turtles. No sticks, just swords!


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

New thought for sticks too short to be made into canes: Topped like this, a wooden shift lever might just fit the bill for a wild ride in a pre '40 Rat Rod. Ties in to the whole wooden framed body structure.

I helped build a '31 Model A Rat, this would have been snapped up, lickity split.

Awesome Stick, Rad!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Fordj!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

different combination but variety is the spice of life. Good to see projects tackled in a different way

well done Rad


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you cobalt -- interesting how this thread has been revived.


----------

